# Kentucky Folding Stick Chair



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

A guy came into the shop last Friday and had a drawing of one of these. My daughter said she wanted me to build one for her. All made out of 1x2's and some 1/4-20 All Thread with Locknuts. You can also use 1/4" wire in-place of the All Thread Rod and Locknuts. This was a fun project.


----------

